# So, thoughts about close ranged bolter drill



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

So, out of boredom i got a digital copy of the sentinels of terra, because why not read up more on the Imperial Fists.

i was thinking about the close ranged bolter drill, for those of you unfamiliar with it, it replaces the standard bolter drill with one that allows you to re roll all misses if the target is within half of the maximum range of the bolter style weapons, ie bolter, bolt pistol, stormbolter, and heavy bolter.

At first glace it seemed un impressive, but at second look i though that this would allow you to to field what would appear as unassuming tac squads that are actually might still be quite good at killing infantry without needing to grab a flamer, combi flamer. 

for a 133 point you get 7 marines in a rhino, no bells no whistles just putting shots into models.

What are your thoughts???


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

In a rhino limits the shots coming out of them. If your wanting to exploit this, either footslogging or drop pods would sever you better I think.


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

All I use a rhino for is to just get guy forward, I 80% all out move them turn 1, or just move forward 6 and deploy them...it's a bunker for a round of opponent shooting and I tend to tank shock with them all the time..


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Could you do that with the heavy bolter having moved?


----------

